# Man at the turkeys in Blackwater!!!!!



## QuailMan75 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey guys I'm new to the area and new to this forum. I just moved down to Crestview at the end of February from Huntsville. Well the other day a friend of mine that has lived here for 10yrs decided wanted to take and show some of the public land around here. I grew up quail hunting and have been wanting to get back into it. He said that Blackwater was loaded with quail. We were both off Thursday so we rode up. I can tell you one thing if the quail population is anything like the turkey, I can't wait for Quail season. We rode up around a lake called Hurricane and rode some of the backroads and trails. He said we were around Blackwater River. Looked more like a creek to me. But i use to big rivers. We went in the some trails off Edith Cotton Rd and thats where we found the turkeys. Must have heard 3 or 4 turkeys gobbling and carrying on. We didnt see any quail so we rode back across the river and in behind some private land off the matty kennedy rd. Heard another 3 turkeys in there. Got home that afternoon and told my wife i might have to learn to turkey hunt. Well needless to say all she did was laugh and said No. Any of you turkey hunters on here ever hunted these birds. Would love to see some pics of any that yall kill over that way.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Im at a loss at what to write..... I wanna believe this QuailMan, but at the same time I could see a few people doing this as a prank.... I apologize if this is a true post Quailman and you are just being a very informative new member.


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Definitely no birds in that area.


----------



## QuailMan75 (Mar 25, 2016)

Not trying to prank anyone and surely not trying to give anyone's honeyhole away. I was just amazed. The WMA's and National Forest around Huntsville don't have the wildlife like that. I know of guys from around the house that hunt public land all year just to hear 1 or 2 turkeys. Sorry if I upset anyone.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Smdh.... if there were birds in there, there won't be after this weekend...

Rule #1 of public land hunting, -- Don't talk about public land hunting.

Rule #2 of public land hunting, -- DON'T TALK ABOUT PUBLIC LAND HUNTING!!!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

QuailMan75 said:


> Not trying to prank anyone and surely not trying to give anyone's honeyhole away. I was just amazed. The WMA's and National Forest around Huntsville don't have the wildlife like that. I know of guys from around the house that hunt public land all year just to hear 1 or 2 turkeys. Sorry if I upset anyone.


No need to be crucified if you truly didn't know. Just a tip for next time there is people that will go there every day and wipe out everything that gobbles with a beard or at least try to, and not try and target a big/trophy bird. That's how you get like you stated above. (hunting public land all season and only hearing 1 or 2 turkeys) Not saying everyone is like that but it happens. Next time keep it to yourself and only let your close hunting buddy's know. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Sunshine17 said:


> No need to be crucified if you truly didn't know. Just a tip for next time there is people that will go there every day and wipe out everything that gobbles with a beard or at least try to, and not try and target a big/trophy bird. Not saying everyone is like that but it happens. Next time keep it to yourself and only let your close hunting buddy's know. :thumbup::thumbup:


Yep go ahead and edit your post and erase that :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> He said that Blackwater was loaded with quail


You were lied to. 

And you probably heard turkey hunters as opposed to real turkeys.

There are birds on BRSF - both quail and turkey - but it's not easy to find either.

If you like long walks in the woods for no apparent reason, you'll love quail hunting on Florida public land.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

What do you mean Boggs? Did I say something wrong?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I've hunted every weekend from October until march, the last few years just about, and seen 3 quail ever.

There aren't many quail on Blackwater.


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Sunshine17 said:


> What do you mean Boggs? Did I say something wrong?


No I was backing your comments and referring to the OP to delete this thread, sorry for the confusion


----------



## Detroitmuscle07 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I hear ya quail man, we dove the Russian freighter on a lion-fish dive and couldn't get the lion's because there were thousands of scamp all over the place.... was really a nuisance....


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

There are no quail or turkeys in Blackwater. The lions ate them.


----------



## QuailMan75 (Mar 25, 2016)

Had I known this site was full of unappreciative children and sarcastic rejects I would have never joined. Your welcome Detriot. Although it wasnt much of a tip if any. I was trying to start a conversation and maybe make a few friends. I had been warned by a few people that those who hunt Blackwater believe as though it is thier own private hunting club and outsiders should not be allowed. I'm seeing this. One question. If thier are no quail in Blackwater, then whats the deal with the Quail Enhancement Area and where is it?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome aboard, here ya go...

http://m.myfwc.com/media/3037770/BLACKWATER-map.pdf


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

QuailMan75 said:


> Had I known this site was full of unappreciative children and sarcastic rejects I would have never joined. Your welcome Detriot. Although it wasnt much of a tip if any. I was trying to start a conversation and maybe make a few friends. I had been warned by a few people that those who hunt Blackwater believe as though it is thier own private hunting club and outsiders should not be allowed. I'm seeing this. One question. If thier are no quail in Blackwater, then whats the deal with the Quail Enhancement Area and where is it?


Don't get your panties in a wad. You're the new guy so you don't really understand all that we deal with on this forum. A post like yours, even though it may be well intentioned, is very suspect. For one, nobody publicly posts exact details about where to find turkeys unless they are a troll or they are clueless about hunting turkeys. I'm not trying to be mean, but that's why we're skeptical. Just stay on the forum a few months and you'll see what I mean. Take my advice and don't get defensive about this. If you start a pissing match, I promise it won't turn out good. The PFF is a great, and I mean a great community. We will do things for each other you never dreamed possible from strangers. But that only comes from being very protective and cautions about the people on the forum. From here, just say "I didn't realize I came off that way" and let it go. Trust me on this.


----------



## QuailMan75 (Mar 25, 2016)

Well jspooney I've never hunted turkeys a day in my life and not sure what you mean by troll. So I guess you can say I am clueless. If its that big of deal then if you'll explain to me how to delete the post I will. Wasnt trying to ruffle any feathers. Thanks for map grouper22.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

QuailMan75 said:


> Well jspooney I've never hunted turkeys a day in my life and not sure what you mean by troll. So I guess you can say I am clueless. If its that big of deal then if you'll explain to me how to delete the post I will. Wasnt trying to ruffle any feathers. Thanks for map grouper22.


A troll is someone who just posts to stir controversy. No need to delete. Your explanation is perfect. Just so you know, finding and killing a bird on public land is the ultimate prize for a turkey hunter. Honestly, not everyone does know that. No harm no foul. I'm by no means the Internet police, but I think it is fair to say you've been properly initiated into the PFF. Welcome aboard. It really is a great place.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome Aboard Quailman! I used to hunt quail with my Grandfather when I was a boy, man do I miss seeing a bird dog point... I have not quail hunted in too damn long


----------



## QuailMan75 (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks jspooney!


----------



## QuailMan75 (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks PompNewbie!! My grandfather had german shorthaired pointers. We would go to Georgia and sometimes South Carolina on family hunts. Thought about when my sons get older taking them to one of the Plantations that offer quail hunts. I guess my next course of action is to locate some quail and some quail dogs. My cousins still have some of my grandfathers old bloodlines.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

My grandfather raised and trained them.. redbones, blueticks, beagles, walkers.. we would always have dogs around, sure wish I had paid more attention to the "training". I would love to have a good bird dog, or beagle to run rabbits.


----------



## QuailMan75 (Mar 25, 2016)

My grandfather lived in Tuscaloosa, so I never got to watch him train. He had these large pens that he raised quail in to train the dogs and sell to people that lived around him. My father, his son never took to the hunting aspect of life. Luckily my grandfather would take me and my cousins along when he could.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

to answer your question just edit your post and take out what you want and then save. Old post goes away and new one shows

almost forgot make sure you check the FWC site for quail hunting


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good area. I have had more success with decoys. Hard to call those in I think because of the pressure


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Quail hunting is for rich people unless your relatives still has the old home place. One of my cousins sold my mothers family home place a few years ago. They bought it to build a country club & golf course. The economy went bad & they never built it.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Welcome Quailman, there are turkey all over NWFL, my lease is covered up in them as new groups are release every 2-3 years to propagate and we take very few. I am sure the leases around us have no clue why there are turkey all around. I have seen 3 quail in 5 years at the lease and that was last year, always hopeful but with all the bobcats and coyotes along w ***** I fear the worst.

I have no idea about public land except what I hear, but the site you pointed out may be someones favorite area so just tell your friends privately so maybe there will be turkey there next time you go out.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hahaha, what he heard was all the hunters hittin the calls!!!!! Hahaha


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Quailman, like Spooney said, we aren't really all jerks but your post did come across as bogus. Gotta watch for trolls ya know.
I haven't hunted Blackwater in years so all of my knowledge could be dated. There is a field trial area and there's quite a few quail there but it's for dog competitions . You can't hunt there. It's not far from the stables.
I used to walk for miles and maybe flush a half dozen birds but I didn't have dogs.
I've got a friend who buys 6,000 chicks per year and raises them. He then guides quail hunts. He has dogs and all. I think he charges around $200 per gun.
Stick around. Sometimes you've gotta have thick skin but it's all in fun.
Welcome.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome Quailman, imagine if you will. You live and hunted a beautiful piece of management land. You competed with several other quail hunters for a few good coveys of birds. You had a little pocket where not many people knew about . Me, being new to your area and while listening for turkeys hear a bunch of whistles. Then I go on your local hunting forum and declare to the world(just short of GPS cord) just where they are. And tomorrow it's a race of quail hunters to them spots. We appreciate your willingness but not at someone elses expense . Some of those boys have spent a lot of mornings getting up way before daylight to find them birds. Lots of gas and lots of time. The crowd that will be in there this weekend will be disruptive at least. Chances are, no one is gonna kill a bird because they will be in each other's way. The boys that have put in the time over there sure ain't gonna send you a Christmas card. Same as deer. Once you make a few friends, pass along some info if you want, but please don't broadcast it to the world.


----------



## Delta Runner (Jan 26, 2008)

Quailman, I've hunted the quail enhancement area several times. It's been a few years ago and it was a permit lottery. I usually quail hunt my lease in Alabama. I have a pair of dogs that can find quail where you don't think any exist. I was disappointed. A couple of times they found birds but small groups. Only once did they bust a big covey. If you find any let me know. I wont shoot them I'll just let the dogs practice.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Every quail I have seen in the quail enhancement area has not been in all those planted pines that is in there. All of them have been in the normal tall pine timber stuff that we normally hunt deer......


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Well I was going to hunt one of those areas next weekend...guess I'll have to wade through a sea of shotguns and bad turkey calls.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

PFF is a big bag of dicks.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

nathar said:


> PFF is a big bag of dicks.


Relatively undersized bag too. Gotta keep it snuggly and warm for those who can't afford Grundens.


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

Blackwater is full of Turkeys, please hunt there.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

toma said:


> Blackwater is full of Turkeys, please hunt there.


 Eglin AFB military reservation with it's vast expanse of habitat ,closed areas ,blocked off roads has three times the population of turkeys and quail than Blackwater WMA.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Blackwater don't have the quail and turkeys it used to. Just in the last 5-10 years it has diminished alot. The heavy floods in the last few Springs have hurt the turkey nests. The hunting pressure has really gotten heavy. The main area I hunt has had new trucks in there everyday. It has really got the birds to stop doing normal turkey stuff. 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Think ole quail man said screw this site, I'm out.. Sorry this was how your first time on pff went bud, it's actually a pretty cool place to see people's pics and stories from hunts and fishn trips, and fun to post your own pics and stories from your hunts and fishin trips. I just stay kinda neutral and out of the bs and let others have all that. Hope to see some of your huntn pics and stories down the road if you still follow pff.


----------



## Detroitmuscle07 (Mar 14, 2015)

Anyone else brave the rain today? I was working a bird good and then the bottom fell out. I think he may have drowned. The thunder really had him going there for a bit.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I gave it a go for 45 minutes. Was a fun morning. Didn't kill but very excited birds 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

flounder1156 said:


> Eglin AFB military reservation with it's vast expanse of habitat ,closed areas ,blocked off roads has three times the population of turkeys and quail than Blackwater WMA.


Lies all lies. All the turkeys are at blackwater.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

toma said:


> Lies all lies. All the turkeys are at blackwater.


Stop it. They are plenty in Perdido and yellow river management areas. Last turkey in blackwater was killed Thursday morning. I saw it with my own eyes. And it was killed in berrydale 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't hunt turkeys or quail but the population of both is doing well in BW. I see quail and turkeys all the time in BW. There are plenty of both but the turkeys are not stupid. They are just as hard to kill as a 120" buck come turkey season.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> You were lied to.
> 
> And you probably heard turkey hunters as opposed to real turkeys.
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing. I can't imagine BW having enough quail to worry with but I could be wrong.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

What's a quail?


----------



## QuailMan75 (Mar 25, 2016)

Quail- A little feathered creation that is delicious when wrapped in bacon and cooked on the smoker.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

I hope I'm wrong but i say this post is bs. Right before the season and saying hearing all kinda turkey's? No one posts turkey locations. I've learned people are very secretive with this. I may tell family but other than that it's keep quite. Having that as a first post makes me think it's some dude trying to throw people off for opening weekend. I can't help it. Turkey talk is sacred. Hey I hope I'm wrong but seriously doubt it!
It's like me killing a few deer in black water and telling yall where they at. Just aint happening. Until after the season at least. Hey this is just me so sorry if this heart pouring is in fact true.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

QuailMan75 said:


> Quail- A little feathered creation that is delicious when wrapped in bacon and cooked on the smoker.



I heard of them - just never seen one!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

QuailMan75 said:


> Got home that afternoon and told my wife i might have to learn to turkey hunt. Well needless to say all she did was laugh and said No.


This is the only part I took offense to. Sounds like she has your balls locked away in her purse. Does she ever loan them to you for weekend outings, or do ya have to be sneaky when it comes to stuff YOU wanna do...and tap dance like hell when she catches wind of it?


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

QuailMan75 said:


> Quail- A little feathered creation that is delicious when wrapped in bacon and cooked on the smoker.


 
And only good for scaring the shit out of you when your not hunting said species and you flush a big covey of them.


----------



## QuailMan75 (Mar 25, 2016)

That's pretty funny Yakavelli. with all three of my kids having activities almost everyday and weekends, she wants me to have an active roll in these.


----------



## QuailMan75 (Mar 25, 2016)

stewart_fish said:


> I hope I'm wrong but i say this post is bs. Right before the season and saying hearing all kinda turkey's? No one posts turkey locations. I've learned people are very secretive with this. I may tell family but other than that it's keep quite. Having that as a first post makes me think it's some dude trying to throw people off for opening weekend. I can't help it. Turkey talk is sacred. Hey I hope I'm wrong but seriously doubt it!
> It's like me killing a few deer in black water and telling yall where they at. Just aint happening. Until after the season at least. Hey this is just me so sorry if this heart pouring is in fact true.



Well like I said in the original post. I'm not a turkey hunter and have never been. I was just amazed. But soory you feel that way stewart_fish.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

QuailMan75 said:


> That's pretty funny Yakavelli. with all three of my kids having activities almost everyday and weekends, she wants me to have an active roll in these.


Well it sounds a LOT better if you say "I'd like to be more active in these." Still sounds like you're on a leash lol.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Quailman is the bald one.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Ahahahahah!!!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

QuailMan75 said:


> That's pretty funny Yakavelli. with all three of my kids having activities almost everyday and weekends, she wants me to have an active roll in these.


Come on guys, cut Quail some slack, I'm sure he was just making conversation with his comment. I have been married for 29 years, to the same woman and we all have to give a little in our outdoor activities sometimes. 

I still think he is full of sh!t about the quail population in BW.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I saw a quail one time in Blackwater. I was walking along minding my own business, when all of a sudden, I was being charged by a rabies infested grizzly bear. I died for about 3 seconds and then realized it was just a quail busted out of a bush I was walking by. Geez those little pranksters!


----------



## Detroitmuscle07 (Mar 14, 2015)

deersniper270 said:


> I saw a quail one time in Blackwater. I was walking along minding my own business, when all of a sudden, I was being charged by a rabies infested grizzly bear. I died for about 3 seconds and then realized it was just a quail busted out of a bush I was walking by. Geez those little pranksters!


I was walking into the woods last week at dark thirty trying to get close to a roosted gobbler. As I was slowly inching along trying to avoid every pinecone and stick in blackwater, I managed to step on a covey of those sneaky bastards. They erupted in every direction as I fell over a downed limb and woke the dead with a girly scream.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Come on guys, cut Quail some slack, I'm sure he was just making conversation with his comment. I have been married for 29 years, to the same woman and we all have to give a little in our outdoor activities sometimes.
> 
> I still think he is full of sh!t about the quail population in BW.


Not me! I have a 12 year old excuse that always gets me a kitchen pass!


----------

